# Your favourite City?



## Ferdinand (Sep 3, 2006)

Whats your favourite City in Europe?
Doesnt matter if you have or havent been there...
Well, mine is obviously Vienna, since I live there.


----------



## fuzz (Sep 3, 2006)

I visited Budapest, Vienna and Prague in the summer of 2001.  I spent about 2-3 days in each city.  I didn't get a chance to get out of the city really so I'm sure I missed many exciting things.  Among the three, I pick Prague because I got a more authentic/less touristy feel to the city.  I enjoyed exploring the city, the bridges, the artists/merchants on the bridge ... It was really fun.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 3, 2006)

Paris for me. Barcelona close second. Amsterdam third. Rome fourth. London fifth.

Had it been worldwide, I would have been tempted with New York or Chennai (Madras).

I wonder why Amsterdam didn't make the list?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2006)

I like Barcelona a lot but of the cities in the poll, I have to vote Rome ... 
why this exact choice of cities though?


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2006)

Gotta vote Paris. I miss Geneva and Lugano in the list.


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 4, 2006)

I would have taken all those cities (Amsterdam, Geneva etc.), but you can only have a max. of 10 options in a poll.
Really Rhisiart? Howcome Paris first?


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 4, 2006)

OK, many of the suburbs are pretty awful, but Paris itself is architecturally magnificent. Contrary to popular belief, I find Parisians very friendly, and for art and history it is almost unbeatable (London and New York are tough competitors). 

My favourite part of Paris is when you cross the Seine southbound on Line 6 (_Ch. De Gaulle  Etoile to Nation_). You come out from under the ground and you immediately see the Eiffel Tower on your left. Knockout.

P.S. I was taking to man and his wife in our local pub some time ago. They said they had just come back from Paris and Euro Disney. I asked them what they thought of the architecture. Fabulous they said, to which I replied that is was all designed by a Berliner called Baron Haussman. 

"A baron really built Euro Disney?" asked the husband.


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

fryke said:


> Gotta vote Paris. I miss Geneva and Lugano in the list.



Yeah, I live in Geneva meaning its somehow hard to think of to as my favorite city, but it really is charming. I've described it as paris in miniature. with an f***ing huge lake, but it doesn't do it justice. . Haven't mad eit over to Lugano yet but I must sometime soon.

I also note this is eurocentric! I have friends who would decry Sydney not being included, likewise New York, SF and perhaps places like Austin, someone might even try and convince us LA was worth a spot .


----------



## fryke (Sep 4, 2006)

well, that'd make for another poll, i guess. "euro centric" was mentioned, so i'm okay with that.


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, missed the first post and just looked at the thread title, d'oh!


----------



## markceltic (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll go with Rome, since all roads lead there,lol!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 14, 2006)

Göteborg in Sweden isn't on the list  nor is Amsterdam! And what about Sheffield?


----------



## reed (Sep 14, 2006)

Captain: Where exactly IS Sheffield? Not only on the map but in the mind! Cheers.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 15, 2006)

*Phillistines!*
Sheffield is here on the map.

And in the mind? Big city! the UK's biggest village  the friendliest city in Britain (as long as you avoid the Manor, in which caseit's the _last_ place you want to be unless you're more heavily armed than a Yank in Baghdad!)


----------



## reed (Sep 15, 2006)

Captain, 
   I was only kidding. Of course. Seems like a nice area. Famous for steel knives and other things in metal. No? 
  Thanks for the map. Really nice.
  Off the cuff... what are Oughtbridge or Enden Village like? Great names.
  Viva les villages with friendly folks. 
 I'll avoid THE Manor and Baghdad. And how!!!
 Cheers.


----------

